# Farrier dilemma - Oxon / Warks



## Brownmare (17 August 2010)

I'm not sure if this is allowed on the forum so please pm your responses please 

I've been asking around locally about farriers and, having spoken to as many people as I can think of, nobody has told me the same name twice. So I'm none the wiser really except that I now have a list of names to stick a pin in 

So if you know of any of these farriers, either positive or negative opinions, please help me to choose a decent farrier. Otherwise I will have to go and watch them all shoe a horse or 2 and that would take days 

Liam Whelan
Tom Heath
Olly Gardner
Tom Phillips
Martin Reid
Johnathon Whitrow
Oliver Gregory
Ben Benson
Lee Cullen


----------



## Halfstep (17 August 2010)

Ben Benson is a big name, does a lot of top yards around here. He's a good farrier but very (insanely IMHO) expensive.  His shoeing is in general good but there have been a few issues with tricky cases.  I've heard of Tom Heath, but don't know much about him.


----------



## happihorse (17 August 2010)

I going to be a nuissance and say I've never heard of any of them but Bruce King is supposed to fantastic too!


----------



## Brownmare (17 August 2010)

Aaaaaarrrrggghhhhhh 

*runs screaming from forum*


will sneak back later and see if any _helpful_ people are about  


Thanks Halfstep!


----------



## courage_uk (17 August 2010)

i sent you a pm xx


----------



## MillionDollar (17 August 2010)

I changed to Tom Heath about 3 months ago, and he is absolutely fantastic!!! Always on time, spends a lot of time on each horse and charges very very fairly  About 12 of my liveries have him.

Ben Benson is good, but not worth what he charges. A friend of mine had him and I think Tom is def on par with him, but £30 cheaper!

Olly Gardner is good.

Tom Phillips heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Brownmare (17 August 2010)

Thanks MD I think I'll give Tom Heath a call x


----------



## Old Bat (17 August 2010)

Heard good about Tom Heath too...


----------



## Tiffany (17 August 2010)

Vets usually work closely with good farriers so may be worth asking you vet?


----------



## Brownmare (17 August 2010)

I did and they were very non-commital (sp?) but did admit they knew Ben Benson was a farrier


----------



## the watcher (19 August 2010)

Ben Benson is good, but does have apprentices and is expensive.

Jozef Kultan is not on your list, he is Banbury based and although a little different as he trained in Slovakia (is approved by FRC), he is very good and competitively priced


----------



## Brownmare (25 August 2010)

Thanks for all your advice. Tom Heath has been out and done a fantastic job shoeing both horses and I can thoroughly recommend him to anyone. He took his time and treated each horse as an individual, shoeing them both very differently according to their needs. The gelding will take a couple more shoeings to come right but my mare looks fantastic once again and immediately looked more comfortable and stood better  I can't wait to sit on her now even if it is pouring with rain


----------



## Halfstep (25 August 2010)

That is great news!


----------



## Jackien (16 June 2018)

The only one I know on this list is Ben Benson and I wouldnt use him . He is expensive but this wouldnt put me off if he was reliable and did a good job.  He could certainly have a better attitude and nicer approach to his customer. Sounds like you got sorted anyway! UOTE=Brownmare;8846950]I'm not sure if this is allowed on the forum so please pm your responses please 

I've been asking around locally about farriers and, having spoken to as many people as I can think of, nobody has told me the same name twice. So I'm none the wiser really except that I now have a list of names to stick a pin in 

So if you know of any of these farriers, either positive or negative opinions, please help me to choose a decent farrier. Otherwise I will have to go and watch them all shoe a horse or 2 and that would take days 

Liam Whelan
Tom Heath
Olly Gardner
Tom Phillips
Martin Reid
Johnathon Whitrow
Oliver Gregory
Ben Benson
Lee Cullen[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jackien (16 June 2018)

Default Re: Farrier dilemma - Oxon / Warks
The only one I know on this list is Ben Benson and I wouldnt use him . He is expensive but this wouldnt put me off if he was reliable and did a good job. He could certainly have a better attitude and nicer approach to his customer. Sounds like you got sorted anyway!


----------



## ester (16 June 2018)

Good job she got sorted a it was 8 years ago


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 June 2018)

ester said:



			Good job she got sorted a it was 8 years ago  

Click to expand...


----------

